

10 yr anniversary of Napster: interview with Shawn Fanning - ALee
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/techchron/detail?&entry_id=40851

======
maukdaddy
I really miss Napster. I was in college when it was first released, and
remember completely saturating the network with downloads.

------
wozer
Only 10 years since Napster became popular?

Feels more like 30 years...

